# 16' sandpiper skiff



## greenfish (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the weight of a 16' sandpiper skiff. only the boat
Thanks Greenfish


----------



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hey Green Fish*



greenfish said:


> Does anyone know the weight of a 16' sandpiper skiff. only the boat
> Thanks Greenfish



I don't know the weight... but, I am in the process of buying a skiff... Do you have any information about the skiff? I need to get a trailer for it.. if I'm going to buy it. Please let me know. leroy hyson 240-388-6741 [email protected]


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

greenfish said:


> Does anyone know the weight of a 16' sandpiper skiff. only the boat
> Thanks Greenfish


Those are some badass skiffs. I think they used to or make them in NC. 14' and 16' are the only sizes I have seen. Sweet little boats. Just wondering why you are asking about the weight. :beer:


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

perhaps the boating board will produce a better response, sir. just a suggestion.


----------



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks, I tried the boating board, but I didn't get any responses. This boat will be my first boat for fishing the bay and I'm not well versed as of yet. I need to purchase the proper trailer for the skiff, but I am having trouble getting the specs for it. I do know that it is 16 ft and 6.5 feet wide from side to side. It also has a semi v in the bow and has a 25 hp outboard on it. If anyone has info please let me know. I will repost on boaters forum. Thank you for your responses.... lefty


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

So what about the person you are buying it from. Do they have any info to share with you?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

All you need is a single axle trailer ... for a 16fter. Once you get over or around 20ft with tower and 175hp plus 50 _100gallons of fuel then you can think about a dual axle .... But that boat will not need one with that motor and all your gear and gas. I want to say single axle good up to 2.8k lb to 3.4klb .try striperonline.com or I think the title says it to or check manufacturers web/service site . Ill check one of my titles for you . Its always good to have an extra 500lb over the rating of the boat weight for the trailer registration.Why cause your registration for the trailer has how much you can haul in weight . If you boat is already caped empty or close then when you put gas and gear ice fish etc .. ive seen some guys go over the weight Once loaded down and get ticketed at the ramp on the trailer .just checked my boat title and didn't say weight just length and hp . But my trailer says 3.4k lb . 98 bowrider v haul 19ft 190hp float t on trailer inboard outboard motor seats 8 people.. Your has to be lighter than mine .


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

If this helps I have a Carolina skiff j14 which is 14 feet long. I believe it weighs 480 lbs without the motor. It has a 25 hp outboard and I use a trailer rated at 950lbs.


----------



## aehegney (May 12, 2019)

Hi..looking at a 1998 16 foot sandpiper skiff..looks in good shape..any thoughts on what it is worth? Thanks


----------

